# Atty for a reo squonk mod



## clydern (12/12/18)

Hey . I am looking for atty suggestions for my reo. something with a nice open draw..I have the ol16. Any other suggestions?

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## acorn (13/12/18)

clydern said:


> Hey . I am looking for atty suggestions for my reo. something with a nice open draw..I have the ol16. Any other suggestions?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Try to get a AFC Top Cap for your Cyclone RDA, ask in the classies, has dual adjustable airslots...






Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/12/18)

acorn said:


> Try to get a AFC Top Cap for your Cyclone RDA, ask in the classies, has dual adjustable airslots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He has one of those, think he wants more airflow than that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jos (13/12/18)

Nuppin was quite airy but you will be lucky to find one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## acorn (13/12/18)

Jos said:


> Nuppin was quite airy but you will be lucky to find one


Jip, what he said...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-nuppin-thread.t7561/

If I recall @Alex was/is a great fan, downside is they will be hard to get. 

Sent from my SNE-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

Hi @clydern

I mainly use my Reos for MTL with the RM2. However I do have the OL16 and the Nuppin. They are both good. I find the Nuppin airflow not much more than the OL16 wide open. Maybe a bit more but not by much. Both are restricted lung for me. 

I don't have any other experience with lung hit atties for the Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

Silver said:


> Hi @clydern
> 
> I mainly use my Reos for MTL with the RM2. However I do have the OL16 and the Nuppin. They are both good. I find the Nuppin airflow not much more than the OL16 wide open. Maybe a bit more but not by much. Both are restricted lung for me.
> 
> I don't have any other experience with lung hit atties for the Reo.


Ok then I think the reo isn't for me 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)

Would the Vapefly Galaxies MTL RDTA work on a REO?

Tagging @Andre since I know he loves that RDTA.


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

It takes up to 20mm if I'm not mistaken 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adephi (13/12/18)

clydern said:


> It takes up to 20mm if I'm not mistaken
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk



If you are limited to 16mm then very few of the newer, more airier RDA's will work.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (13/12/18)

clydern said:


> Ok then I think the reo isn't for me
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Sorry you feel that way bud


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

Viper_SA said:


> Sorry you feel that way bud


It hits nice. Just wish I could find the right atty 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

@clydern, if its a low profile Reo then I am sure you can fit a slightly bigger atty on
It may overhang but should work.


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

Silver said:


> @clydern, if its a low profile Reo then I am sure you can fit a slightly bigger atty on
> It may overhang but should work.


Idk which this one is





Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

It looks like a low profile to me
I.e. the catchcup part is low - about 5mm high

(The standard profile Reo catchcup is quite a bit higher, so one needed a small atty to fit into it for the 510 to make proper contact.) But these tended to be sold quite a while ago. Since the Low Profile came out, I think most Reo buyers would go for that rather for the extra versatility on atties


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

Silver said:


> It looks like a low profile to me
> I.e. the catchcup part is low - about 5mm high
> 
> (The standard profile Reo catchcup is quite a bit higher, so one needed a small atty to fit into it for the 510 to make proper contact.) But these tended to be sold quite a while ago. Since the Low Profile came out, I think most Reo buyers would go for that rather for the extra versatility on atties


I think I might sell it and just get me a Topside squonker

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

I know some Reonauts will disagree with me - but I think the Reo excels in MTL. Battery lasts long before noticing the sag - and the juice lasts long too. This was the original intention of the original modmaker as far as I understand. The RM2 is still the king of MTL vapes for me. In terms of flavour, responsiveness and vigour. And the Reo just goes on and on, so its very durable.

Yes, one can do bigger, airier lung hits - but the single battery drains faster and so does the juice. And the design of it doesn't accommodate larger BF atties well.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/18)

Any bottom fed 'atty' will fit your reo, 22mm 'attys' will have a overhang but that's the price to pay for that airflow you 'need'.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## clydern (13/12/18)

If any of you guys are interested in a steal for a reo pm me..I got a great deal it's onlly right that I pass it on 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleD (13/12/18)

Silver said:


> I know some Reonauts will disagree with me - but I think the Reo excels in MTL. Battery lasts long before noticing the sag - and the juice lasts long too. This was the original intention of the original modmaker as far as I understand. The RM2 is still the king of MTL vapes for me. In terms of flavour, responsiveness and vigour. And the Reo just goes on and on, so its very durable.
> 
> Yes, one can do bigger, airier lung hits - but the single battery drains faster and so does the juice. And the design of it doesn't accommodate larger BF atties well.




Well said, this is the reason I'm so drawn to the Reo, my battery goes all day on a single charge and there's a little juice left in the bottle when I go to bed. Its been the most efficient, rugged, simple little setup I've used for over 4yrs and going strong  Absolutely love my SL/O16s'

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (14/12/18)

@clydern Have you tried building dual coils and running the airflow wide open on that gold afc cap? Maybe @Genosmate can add a picture her of his drilled out Cyclones to show you his setup? Maybe try a larger bore drip tip that that Fusion drip tip and see if it helps any.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

